
The Programmer's CAD: OpenSCAD - sohkamyung
https://lwn.net/Articles/829489/
======
avmich
OpenSCAD scripting allows for fairly deep customization. Wonder how AutoCAD
with AutoLISP feels regarding that.

------
twirlip
That reminds me of POVray which also rendered 3d objects by compiling a
script.

